# auto- sleeper water probs



## 123081 (May 3, 2009)

can anyone help just sorting out my auto-sleeper symphony and filling with fresh water cannot get the water out of the hot taps have used bleed screw on carver water heater plenty oh air comes out any ideas


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Keep bleeding it until water comes out.

By the way Swift do not make autosleepers, Autocruise is their make.

Peter


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Moza


First off ..I have moved your post to the Autosleepers forum :wink: 

If you have filled the water tank you then need to make sure the 12v supply is switched on and that the water pump is switched on at the control panel. Make sure too that the Leisure battery is fully charged or if you are on a hook up ( mains supply) make sure that the charger/power supply is switched on too.

Then as Peter suggested open a hot tap and wait for the water to come through...it can take a few minutes to fill the system...during this time you should at first feel air being pushed out of the hot tap and be able to hear the pump working ( a dull thump thump thump :lol: ) ...then you should at get a spluttering of water and finally a continuous flow.

good luck

mike


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Make sure the water heater drain valve is CLOSED too.

Good luck

Pete D


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Where is the drain valve?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Where is the drain valve?


On a Carver Water Heater it is a screw out plug situated at the bottom left of the outside vent.








....... ▲ in the hole shown above :wink:

Mike


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. I thought Auto-sleepers used Truma so am mildly confused.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gelathae said:


> Thanks. I thought Auto-sleepers used Truma so am mildly confused.


Hi Mr Confused, or may I call you Mildly?:lol: :lol:

So am I, but I think it depends on the age of the vehicle and which model it is.

Never taken much interest in the panel van conversions because I'm too tall for any of them, but I think some of them use (used?) the Carver.

Spykal will know. 

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Thanks. I thought Auto-sleepers used Truma so am mildly confused.


They do now :lol:

Up until a few years ago many motorhomes and caravans were fitted with the Carver Cascade water heater.... it is a fine and dandy bit of kit when working correctly :wink: There is a modern replacement version of it called a "Henry" water heater.

mike

P.S. :lol: :lol: @ Zebedee ( I dunt know it all )


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi
I thought I would cause a bit more confusion because I thought Carver and Truma were the same company.

Didn't Truma buy out or merge with Carver?

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Patchworkqueen said:


> Did Truma buy out or merge with Truma?
> Chris


That's incest Chris, and we don't want none of that there filth on here thank you very much. 8O :lol:

This is a family forum.

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Oops!
Caused more confusion than I intended there but I have corrected it now.
Definitely not incest.
Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Carver were "absorbed" into Truma by some sort of buyout or takeover... then AFAIK when Truma decided not to support the Carver Cascade spares there ensued a legal battle over the patents that belonged to Carver... they lost out enabling a lookalike heater and spares to be made.

see Here <<  just an interesting bit of history :wink: 
( but very significant for those of us with Carver equipped motorhomes or caravans :wink: )

Mike


----------



## 123081 (May 3, 2009)

*water probs*

thanks for all replies in the end i put my finger over the end of the tapand turned both taps on and like magic it worked once again thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: water probs*



moza said:


> thanks for all replies in the end i put my finger over the end of the tapand turned both taps on and like magic it worked once again thanks


That'll be a tenner please - it's called a "subscription". :lol: :lol: :lol:

Best ten quid you will ever spend too. 

Dave


----------

